# How easy is to rent furnished?



## dubaieuro (Oct 1, 2008)

Not sure if it is easier to rent furnished or unfurnished ? Any input from anyone? Will be moving in Dubai from the US next month. Thanks


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

Most apartments are rented out unfurnished, so that might be the easier option. You could buy both new and second hand furniture and white goods quite cheaply to furnish your apartment. There are apartments that are furnished but there's not that many on the market.


----------



## kolhoznik (Sep 30, 2008)

There are fewer furnished apartments that unfurnished ones, and sometimes the furnishing is absolutely garbage. It took me a while to find a proper furnished apartment, but they are certainly out there.


----------



## Kansaag (Aug 6, 2008)

kolhoznik said:


> There are fewer furnished apartments that unfurnished ones, and sometimes the furnishing is absolutely garbage. It took me a while to find a proper furnished apartment, but they are certainly out there.


Many investors do furnish the apartments with white goods, lounge & dining & beds. You provide curtaining/blinds and linen. You will easily find a furnished apartment - for long or short term lease. See Gulf news paper or contact a few estate agencies. It all depends on where you want to stay ....


----------

